# Le Tour Stage 6 - **Spoiler**



## ComedyPilot (9 Jul 2009)

Well, Voekkler (sp) took advantage of other teams dilly-dallying, and doing the old, 'if we can't win (sprint) we're not playing' game. 

Fabian remains in yellow, LA Bertie, Wiggy et al all remain in similar placings behind him. Cav's wardrobe is looking decidedly emerald and the tour is heading to spain for the day.

Thoughts?


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Jul 2009)

My thought is that the other teams are completely overawed by Cavendish. What's the point of turning up if you're going to 'do a Kloeden', and not help with the chase because you presume that your man is going to be beaten on the line. Is it going to be like this all the way to Paris?


----------



## ComedyPilot (9 Jul 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> My thought is that the other teams are completely overawed by Cavendish. What's the point of turning up if you're going to 'do a Kloeden', and not help with the chase because you presume that your man is going to be beaten on the line. *Is it going to be like this all the way to Paris?*



Could be, then it's going to be breakaway heaven.


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2009)

The team I relly don't get is Quickstep. Is even Boonen giving up when all he can do is sprint? Pathetic.


----------



## ComedyPilot (9 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> The team I relly don't get is Quickstep. Is even Boonen giving up when all he can do is sprint? Pathetic.



About 15k to go yesterday Quikstep (slow pedal?) moved to the front with Boonen, I licked my lips in anticipation of a Boonen/Cav/Thor shootout, only to be HUGELY let down.

Although they reeled them in, it was too little too late.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> The team I relly don't get is Quickstep. Is even Boonen giving up when all he can do is sprint? Pathetic.



Two punctures, and had to ride fairly hard to get back to the main group, I'm not surprised Boner didn't feel up to going toe to toe with Cav yesterday tbh.


----------



## I am Spartacus (9 Jul 2009)

If anyone wants to catch in on the Ashes before live feed tdf starts
http://www.p2p4u.net/live/pl3.php


----------



## kennykool (9 Jul 2009)

I was looking forward to the prospect of boonen & cav in a race for the line yesterday too. 

As John said tho - 2 punctures probably didn't have him in the right frame of mind for a sprint.

I would be dissapointed if all the "other" teams stopped trying to get their man in posotuion for a sprint just because cav is gonna beat them. If they don't try and beat him they'll never know if they can.

Hilly finish today - not severe tho. Gonna go for cav win again


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (9 Jul 2009)

I'm amazed they haven't "accidentally" boxed him in a bit more when the sprints start...


----------



## Landslide (9 Jul 2009)

kennykool said:


> Hilly finish today - not severe tho. Gonna go for cav win again



Nah, I think it'll be too uphill for Cav. I'll have a wild stab in the dark with Flecha. He had too many "nearly" days in the Classics and Rabo could do with some good news after losing Gesink.


----------



## Skip Madness (9 Jul 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> My thought is that the other teams are completely overawed by Cavendish. What's the point of turning up if you're going to 'do a Kloeden', and not help with the chase because you presume that your man is going to be beaten on the line. Is it going to be like this all the way to Paris?


The stupid thing is that all the other teams need it more than Columbia, who already have two stage wins. The other teams won't get any closer to the green jersey like this since Cavendish will still likely win the bunch sprints even if they aren't for the stage victory. To be fair, Garmin worked reasonably yesterday. Tyler Farrar may not be likely to beat Cavendish but at least he isn't afraid to try.

I know he's the obvious choice today but I do think Óscar Freire is the man to beat on a finish like the one in Barcelona.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

kennykool said:


> As John said tho - 2 punctures probably didn't have him in the right frame of mind for a sprint.


Not just that, the fact that he was having to catch up at times when the speed of the group was fairly high (as I recall). If you don't feel you've got it in the legs that day, there's no point trying to set up a train and getting everyone working, imo.


----------



## simon_brooke (9 Jul 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> Could be, then it's going to be breakaway heaven.



Here's hoping!

To be fair, Thor Hushovd has mixed it in most of the sprints. To be fair, Tom Boonen has been incredibly unlucky so far (somebody obviously has a little wax model of his bike and keeps sticking pins in it). But hey, a race which comes down to a sprint every stage is just dullsville. We might as well watch cricket.

Breakaways and mountains make cycle racing, sprints are just what you end up with when no-one has the guts to go.


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (9 Jul 2009)

And now Gesink is definitely out. Not looking good for my fantasy team already pre-mountains. 

I think the team support for cavendish has been outstanding difference in the sprinters. 

Boonen is definitely still a threat.


----------



## Will1985 (9 Jul 2009)

I wouldn't say Boonen was unlucky on stage 2. Sure he was forced up the escape road but he was so far back at that point, it was clear that he hadn't made an effort to get up the front and mix it with the sprinters. Allan Davis would have been there...


----------



## Haitch (9 Jul 2009)

Tom Steels (remember him?) was on TV last night and he, too, said Boonen was planning to take it easy in the first week.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

Phil Liggett says it's chucking it down in Barcelona at the moment - could make things a bit hairy...


----------



## kennykool (9 Jul 2009)

Yeah just saw that - Millar at the front. You never know if he holds off he's not that far behind in GC

Millar in Yellow?


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

Augé, Millar and Chavanel in the break


----------



## stumpy (9 Jul 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> Augé, Millar and Chavanel in the break




Over 3 min's up according to Eurosport


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

It's possible they might just let the break have it today but not let them get too far ahead. Millar could be in yellow tonight, but neither he nor the others is a serious prospect for the jersey come Paris, or indeed beyond tomorrow... and as it isn't a classic sprinters' finish, the sprinters' teams might not bother too much either.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

Mind you, it's a long way out for a successful break - more likely they will be caught somewhere around the second climb and there will be another immediate breakaway...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

Possibly - and, sorry, I meant the third climb (the first Cat 3), which is next, followed swiftly by another. The gap is not getting any bigger at the moment.


----------



## I am Spartacus (9 Jul 2009)

yup Pozzato's kit is naff


----------



## I am Spartacus (9 Jul 2009)

mm loverly. wet and not a mudguard in sight


----------



## mr Mag00 (9 Jul 2009)

guffaw


----------



## SimonRoberts0204 (9 Jul 2009)

are we expecting the peloton to catch the break by the time they top this climb?


----------



## Landslide (9 Jul 2009)

I am Spartacus said:


> mm loverly. wet and not a mudguard in sight



They're clearly not riding fast enough...


----------



## I am Spartacus (9 Jul 2009)

was mentioned.. watts had dropped to 60 ??? ( I'm getting me kit ready) at bottom and then kicked in to 340 as soon it ramped up


----------



## Mayniac (9 Jul 2009)

Live feed:

http://www.p2pstation.net/


----------



## I am Spartacus (9 Jul 2009)

Evans punctures,,.. is he actually on a charm offensive this year?


----------



## SimonRoberts0204 (9 Jul 2009)

is that feed online every day? if i favorite that page will it have the tdf on it tomorrow?


----------



## dtp (9 Jul 2009)

Should do, another good one is www.p2p4u.net
 
choose other sports then the TDF is at the bottom. Theres normally 4 links working...


----------



## I am Spartacus (9 Jul 2009)

p2p is good to go today.. but if any hassle it gets.. well 3.99 to Eurosport aint bad value I s'pose...


----------



## dtp (9 Jul 2009)

I'd go for Eurosport but the work internet connection is useless. I can't even buffer the teaser video. 

£3.99 is good value, about 13p a stage!


----------



## I am Spartacus (9 Jul 2009)

Oh beejaysus.. is it 25 years since I saw Millar get the polka dot jersey...???? where have the years gone


----------



## biking_fox (9 Jul 2009)

> it 25 years since I saw Millar get the polka dot jersey



and he won't be wearing it tomorrow either. Auge gets it tonight - though it will change hands the day after as they've got proper mountains to do.


----------



## I am Spartacus (9 Jul 2009)

t'other Millar methinks


----------



## I am Spartacus (9 Jul 2009)

odds on Chavanal making a lone break with 10 to go.....?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

Bang! Haussler, Rogers, Farrar go down!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

Rogers looks worst...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

And Millar has shot off the front!


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

28k out and he goes for it!

Chapeau!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

He's bringing the gap up again...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

He's trying to TT it.


----------



## biking_fox (9 Jul 2009)

I think he'll be caught before the end. Good try though.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

biking_fox said:


> I think he'll be caught before the end. Good try though.



Maybe... if the sprinters teams spend the last bit of the race watching each other again though....


----------



## CotterPin (9 Jul 2009)

Probably - but it would be so cool if he could do it. He has tried this so many times in the past and not done it. Maybe this time???


----------



## GaryA (9 Jul 2009)

Are you lot watching on telly? [envy mode on] 
I'm refreshing the bbc website text but your faster


----------



## biking_fox (9 Jul 2009)

Tdf - their live text is good, and Cyclingnews' live text also very responsive. The BBC I've found a bit rubbish.


----------



## CotterPin (9 Jul 2009)

Gary Askwith said:


> Are you lot watching on telly? [envy mode on]
> I'm refreshing the bbc website text but your faster



cyclingnews feed - hitting F5 a lot right now!


----------



## dtp (9 Jul 2009)

Gary Askwith said:


> Are you lot watching on telly? [envy mode on]
> I'm refreshing the bbc website text but your faster




http://www.p2p4u.net/live/pl4.php live feed. you'll need to put the password at the top of the page in to get it going


----------



## dtp (9 Jul 2009)

I envy how brave they are hooning down those hills in the wet. I'd be crapping myself about crossing the white line alone!


----------



## biking_fox (9 Jul 2009)

> I envy how brave they are hooning down those hills in the wet. I'd be crapping myself about crossing the white line alone!



Wasn't that a Boardman quote somethign along the lines of there just aren't the mountains in the UK to practise on. It seperates the mice from the men - he was bricking it in the peleton at 60mph+ down a hill and there the french guys were, hands off the bars having a snack!


----------



## SimonRoberts0204 (9 Jul 2009)

Astana to chase?


----------



## GaryA (9 Jul 2009)

dtp said:


> http://www.p2p4u.net/live/pl4.php live feed. you'll need to put the password at the top of the page in to get it going


thanks but now on cyclingnews txt

Millar's gap is going back up!


----------



## kennykool (9 Jul 2009)

Can millar hold off????? Hope so!


----------



## biking_fox (9 Jul 2009)

> Astana to chase?



Or Saxo - Miller is in virtual yellow at the moment! They'd better get cracking if they are going to bother.


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (9 Jul 2009)

Come on millar, 10k 1min ahead. i think he could do it because the peleton isnt that organised.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

He won't get yellow but he might win now...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

Another crash - my man, Arashiro unfortunately... and Ten Dam


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (9 Jul 2009)

It now looks omnious though as HTC are coming to the front


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

Splits in the bunch... the gap is coming down, but not fast enough yet...


----------



## CotterPin (9 Jul 2009)

Time coming down now :-(


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

Another crash! Boonen!


----------



## garrilla (9 Jul 2009)

crash crash crash


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (9 Jul 2009)

Boonen-what colour jersey does the most unluckiest man in the tour wear?


----------



## SimonRoberts0204 (9 Jul 2009)

I think they've got him .


----------



## kennykool (9 Jul 2009)

Boonen looks hurt


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (9 Jul 2009)

i think it may be 3 second win


----------



## I am Spartacus (9 Jul 2009)

this is cruel


----------



## dodgy (9 Jul 2009)

Come on Millar!!!


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (9 Jul 2009)

he's lost it


----------



## I am Spartacus (9 Jul 2009)

no mercy is there?


----------



## garrilla (9 Jul 2009)

SHame. That must really hurt when you get sucked back in.


----------



## CotterPin (9 Jul 2009)

I am Spartacus said:


> no mercy is there?



never a truer word :-(


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (9 Jul 2009)

That looked like such a tough sprint in. fantasy points thanks to Hushovd


----------



## I am Spartacus (9 Jul 2009)

oh well .. but Millar deserves a stage win I hope another time.. did Cav get any points at all today?


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (9 Jul 2009)

Doesnt look like it, not in top ten. Evans did a good ride.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Jul 2009)

Sad - but I reckon he'll give it another go.


----------



## biking_fox (9 Jul 2009)

> did Cav get any points at all today?


TdF shows him at 106, vs Husvod at 105 !

So he must have done for something or other?

ETA: according to the BBC. Cav finished 16th, and so just gained enough points.


----------



## CotterPin (9 Jul 2009)

So two riders within a whisker of each other for yellow AND two riders in the same state for green!! This is proving *very* interesting


----------



## garrilla (9 Jul 2009)

And when Astana say they have 4 leaders, they're not wrong. Position 2 through 5 of the GC are theirs


----------



## Noodley (9 Jul 2009)

garrilla said:


> And when Astana say they have 4 leaders, they're not wrong. Position 2 through 5 of the GC are theirs



Err, they won the TTT....so not unusual.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (9 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> Err, they won the TTT....so not unusual.



correct.


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (9 Jul 2009)

How gutting for millar, he ended up 1m 21" down today as well after all that effort. Dropped from 10th to 20th in GC


----------



## ComedyPilot (9 Jul 2009)

Well gutted for Millar, but showing promise isn't he. Wiggy is now top Garmin man, static @ 38'.

Cav did what he had to, and will need to hang in now the road goes skywards.

LA, Bertie and Astana looked solid on the road.

Feel for Boonen though, that fall looked painful.


----------



## Cathryn (9 Jul 2009)

GUTTED for Millar. What a star, I so wish he hadn't looked round because the minute he did, he just faded. Poor bloke!


----------



## Chuffy (9 Jul 2009)

Bugger. And not just because he's in my team. Mind you, our cat is pleased because if Millar had won he'd have been catapulted off Baggy's knees and into the fireplace.


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2009)

Great effort but he looked tired before the hill, incredible he lost over a minute over a K and a bit.

Hushvod looked strong, I favour him for green over the whole tour, not convinced yet Cavendish will finish. And we saw a couple of Frenchmen out there too, with Auge KOM for the mo anyway.

Every stage has been interesting so far. Cancellera was being cagey about his chances in the mountains but the TOS is one thing, Le Tour another. I'll be surprised if he's within a minute of tomorrows winner.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

Cavendish is perfectly capable of finishing, but it depends on how much the mountains take out of him as to whether he can be as dominant in the flat stages in the week 2-3. I reckon Thor will have to start racing for the interim sprints if he's going to beat him though... no-one else has a prayer unless both drop out. 

Wiggins is looking very strong, don't you think? Right there in the front group yesterday. He actually looks like be belongs at the front of the peloton now, and is becoming the complete package. He said before the Tour he is aiming for Top15 which I thought was going to be very tricky even given his recent improvement as a road rider - let's see how much his climbing has improved, but it he can sustain what he did in the first week of the Giro (when he was really just testing himself and not in such good shape)...


----------



## Skip Madness (9 Jul 2009)

Crackle said:


> Hushvod looked strong, I favour him for green over the whole tour, not convinced yet Cavendish will finish.


Anyone who doubts Cavendish's ability to finish the Tour should remember that he finished last year's Giro. Some of the stages in the final week included these:


















If Cavendish was able to haul himself through that Plan de Corones mountain time trial within the time limit then finishing the Tour should be a cakewalk.


----------



## Noodley (9 Jul 2009)

And Cav and Hushovd are both proven 'classics' riders.

In fact looking at today's stage profile it was 'perfect' for Thor. But then again it was 'perfect' for a few others, and I thought LL Sanchez would take it.


----------



## Noodley (9 Jul 2009)

Was today's stage any good? I missed the highlights due to 'other stuff'.

I quite miss the ITV4 repeat highlights show which used to be on later/midnight as that suited me better than 7pm


----------



## Speicher (9 Jul 2009)

Can you get ITV4 plus 1, so the highlights are at 8pm.


----------



## Noodley (9 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> Can you get ITV4 plus 1, so the highlights are at 8pm.



I need ITV4 plus 3 or 4 

It's not been to bad so far this year but Thursday evening is Athletics training for elder Noodlette so I missed today's highlights. 

Glad to see Thor get the stage. I like Thor a lot.


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> Glad to see Thor get the stage. I like Thor a lot.


+1

I thought his slip in Paris Roubaix was very bad luck indeed - odd to see it reversed on this stage with Boner taking the tumble and Thor the win.

As for Millar, that's the second time he's had me on my feet screaming at the telly this season. Fantastic ride.


----------

